# Smoking an LFD Cameroon Cabinet with Anejo wrapper



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

First thing about this hybrd cigar is when I took the two apart. The AF Anejo really surprised me. Off the 8 cigars I have taken the wrapper off of so far this one turned out to be the worst looking one. The wrapper just wasn't cut good, there was a piece missing at the top of it with another piece underneath it so you couldn't tell. The cigar with the wrapper off was the worse looking by far. If I didn't know what it was I would of thought it was a cheap Dog Rocket! The LFD was a 180 from it! With the wrapper off the LFD it still looked great, like you could have smoked it like that.

This cigar burned perfect! Great burn and burn line, the ash held great. I credit this to the well made cigar from LFD!

Unlike most LFD cigars the Cameroon Cabinet has a Nicaraguan Binder and a mix of Dom Rep, Nic Filler. So that with the Anejo Wrapper make up this cigar. It started out as a smooth mellow cigar with not much flavoe to it. I was expecting to taste more of the wrapper but wasn't get much from it. Once I got to the second half of the cigar I started picking up some chocolate flavor of the wrapper and a little spice from the body. The rest of the smoke was more complex and mor spice but over all not a lot of flavor.

The LFD Cameroon Cabinet is my fav Cameroon cigar, and I think it is best left alone. If the Cameroon wrapped Anejo turns out to be a great cigar I would try it next time with a Cameroon wrapper from a cheaper cigar and leave the LFD all alone!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Your getting damn good with these switch-a-roos Frank!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It has been a lot of fun. But I was off all this week with my kids, so when they went to bed I played. Next week its back to the grind and all this fun will be on the back burner again


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I got to tell you Frank those smokes are rolled very nice--You have a talent in the industry bud!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks really nice!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Good looking roll job!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> I got to tell you Frank those smokes are rolled very nice--You have a talent in the industry bud!


he sure does


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great roll job Frank, I would be scared to deth to try to take the wrapper off of a Anjeo because I just know I would ruin it somehow!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cool, Frank.

Watching Sam do this the other day was awesome. I don't think I have the marbles to do it myself, though.

Congrats for trying new combinations. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Everybody that's loves cigars (all of us) should try it at least once!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. You got some real skills there.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Another great cigar made by tx_tuff. That wrapper looks mighty tasty


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr Frankengar strikes again. That is interesting about the Anejo. Not at all what I would have expected.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice roll Frank! You may have a future in this!:biggrin:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds really cool
so is there a how to thread on how to do the switcharoo?
i am really interested in this!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks great


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> sounds really cool
> so is there a how to thread on how to do the switcharoo?
> i am really interested in this!


Next time I'm on the computer I will post how I did in in the Cigar Talk section. Hopefully I can do this tonight.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that would be awesome


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice combo


----------

